# Lagoa comprida gelada



## amarusp (15 Fev 2009 às 18:40)

Foram 20 fatigantes minutos de viagem entre Loriga e a Lagoa Comprida que  se situa na Serra da Estrela, freguesia do sabugueiro, concelho de Seia, a 1600m de altitude. As fotos foram tiradas hoje à tarde:

















































A parte feia da Lagoa e da Serra em geral é esta, barracos onde se vendem produtos made in China.






​


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2009 às 19:21)

OOOPPPSSSSS!!! Ke imagem feia esta última...ainda não eliminaram estas coisas? Há já uns tempos que aí não vou mas tinha esperança de nunca mais ver estas coisas esquisitas. A venda que agora se faz de produtos "made in PRC" ou outra coisa parecida não abona nada a favor da imagem tradicional da serra. Penso que as autoridades tem muita culpa nisso pois deviam apoiar a modernização do sector de vendas na zona de influência de turismo da serra da estrela e procurar evitar a profusão de uma imagem nada saudável que isso vai tendo; é nessa loja junto da lagoa comprida, nas lojas do sabugueiro e da torre - quase todos os produtos deixaram a sua autenticidade para mostrar apenas um lado mercantil sem "sabor".
Bolas...
*Em relação às imagens*: ena, tanto gelo! Já fizeste uma pequena aventura (muito perigosa!) em cima desse gelo?
Deve estar muito bonito esse lago artificial, todo ele branco e gelado.
Obrigado pelas imagens - nunca tinha visto esse panorama.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2009 às 19:26)

Fantásticas fotografias *amarusp*!!



amarusp disse:


>



Esta está divinal! Com um pouquinho de imaginação, até lembra uma região Polar!!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

As fotos foram tiradas HOJE HÁ TARDE ????????  15 de Fevereiro de 2009, com dias continuos de céu limpo e máximas altas, como é que é possivel ?  

Fotos espetaculares  fiquei abismadissimo   acho que vou ficar de tal forma pro resto do ano.


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2009 às 20:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> As fotos foram tiradas HOJE HÁ TARDE ????????  15 de Fevereiro de 2009, com dias continuos de céu limpo e máximas altas, como é que é possivel ?  QUOTE]
> 
> É realmente verdade! os temporais de neve foram muitos, o gelo ainda deve ter uma boa  espessura, não consegui ter contacto fisico com o gelo porque a neve ainde é muita e com a acumulação nos buracos não arrisquei...


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2009 às 20:42)

Fotos muito boas

Obrigado por partilhares a beleza da Serra


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2009 às 21:26)

Fotos muito bonitas 



amarusp disse:


>



O nível da água deve baixado um pouco


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2009 às 00:00)

Realmente paisagens completamente polares! 

Muito bonito e refrescante! 

Isso é que foi uma viagem longa!


----------



## Black_Heart (16 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

Txi, fotos muito boas.

Parabens pelas fotos, simplesmente espectaculares.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2009 às 00:49)

A combinação do céu azul, dos cirrus e do gelo está fantástica.

Uma serra fantástica a nossa.

Pena aqueles tons sujos bem patentes na última fotografia. É que até os caixotes de lixo com aspecto de ferro velho combinam com o atentado.


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2009 às 10:08)

grandes fotos! Absolutamente deslumbrantes!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2009 às 10:25)

Belas fotos amarusp
Parabéns


----------



## Sirilo (16 Fev 2009 às 15:41)

Excelentes!


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 15:50)

É um espectáculo maravilhoso, que eu já presenciei ao vivo há algumas décadas. Vou tentar encontrar velhas fotografias desse tempo, entre as quais se registam paredes de neve em redor da estrada para a Torre de cerca de três metros! Bons tempos


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2009 às 15:57)

Excelentes fotos resfriantes!
5*****


----------



## amarusp (16 Fev 2009 às 19:52)

Veterano disse:


> É um espectáculo maravilhoso, que eu já presenciei ao vivo há algumas décadas. Vou tentar encontrar velhas fotografias desse tempo, entre as quais se registam paredes de neve em redor da estrada para a Torre de cerca de três metros! Bons tempos


No dia anterior ainda estive no cruzamento da Torre, mas o trânsito...no entanto pude observar(sem fotografar) paredes de neve con altura de 2 a 3 metros!! Foi realmente a maior acumulação de neve dos últimos 20 anos! Apesar do calor a neve ainda está para durar!!


----------



## amarusp (16 Fev 2009 às 20:03)

Veterano disse:


> a Torre de cerca de três metros! Bons tempos


Deixo aqui uma foto tirada na Pista de esqui de Loriga ou Vodafone ou Serra da Estrela(como queiram) onde a parede tem uns 2 metros:


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2009 às 20:13)

Será que alguém me poderia dizer há quantos anos a neve não se mantinha durante tanto tempo no cimo da Serra da Estrela, entre outras ??


----------

